# You say you wanna be Tyrion Lannister or a Hobbit for Halloween buy you're too tall?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's your answer:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is pretty ingenious, actually...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That is simply fabulous! what a great idea!!*


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Very clever! And it looks great.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thats pretty cool! I love seeing things like these! Its so clever!


----------

